# How Much Of A Petrolhead Are You?



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Harmless bit of fun

Petrolhead-O-Meter

I scored 100% BTW


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

100%


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

The results are in! We reckon you're
100% Petrolhead
Octane In Your Veins, Engine's In Your Brains.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

95% lol


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

100% here too


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

100%. 

I can see who is going to fail.


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

95% here


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

dare I tell you i'm 75%


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

97% first go and 100% next one :lol:


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Only got 100%


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

95% :lol:


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Was there meant to be questions going with the multiple choice? I think something went wrong but soley based on "answers" alone I got 100% lol


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

75% not a petrol head but a tight ass


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

95% here.


----------



## smiler1207 (Oct 9, 2013)

More of a Diesel head


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

There's a surprise, 100%


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

97% apparently I stink of petrol :lol:


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

95% A little disappointed really! :lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

100% For me


----------



## DimSum (Aug 13, 2013)

100% for me


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I bet I few lies have been told by some lol


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

What's HO/RT1?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

100% for me


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

100% for me too! Must have fluked it :lol:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

VIPER said:


> 100% for me too! Must have fluked it :lol:


erm ... yeah .... right 

For those that don't get 100% do you own a diesel or a Golf


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

matthewt23 said:


> What's HO/RT1?


http://www.policespecials.com/forum/index.php?/topic/79177-hort1/


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

100% :lol:


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I answered don't know to the HO/RT question and still got 100%


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

The younger ones probably won't know what a horti is, as pnc/mid checks have replaced them a bit now. I got 100% too somehow


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

100% for me too. Can't say I'm that surprised tbh. I have just bought an impreza.


----------



## Globy (May 9, 2011)

87% respectable petrol head! Lol


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Lol 100% FOR me


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

100% Petrolhead
Octane In Your Veins, Engine's In Your Brains.

God knows why because I'm not.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Enjoyed that, 83% for me, very high for a Shuma owner :lol:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I got 95%, not bad I suppose ?


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I have to confess that the Supercar Question didn't feature my normal thoughts


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Think some people are fiddling the results a bit. 

The "what's your MPG" thread on here is full of people claiming massive figures. 

Yet most people are still scoring 95/100% when you get scored down for diesel and more than 30MPG 

Cheats!

Just accept you're not petrolheads.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

What defines a petrolhead - I'm betting half of those here who claim to be drive oil burners


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Think some people are fiddling the results a bit.
> 
> The "what's your MPG" thread on here is full of people claiming massive figures.
> 
> ...


I struggle to get 30 going by the dash thingyamejig


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Kerr said:


> Think some people are fiddling the results a bit.
> 
> The "what's your MPG" thread on here is full of people claiming massive figures.
> 
> ...


I got 30mpg once
In 5th going downhill with no foot on the accelerator :lol:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I was doing okay until it got to what my car drinks, and fuel economy. Diesel didn't go down well, and neither did an economical car...

...93%


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

100% :lol:


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

100% for me too, 2 petrols and a diesel in my house though :thumb: 


I based it on my Mercedes, so gallons per mile it was, the Porsche can't claim to use much fuel, but it also can't claim to going very far either :lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

DW58 said:


> What defines a petrolhead - I'm betting half of those here who claim to be drive oil burners


You drive a derv golf don't you?


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

100% all the way to the bank


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

RisingPower said:


> You drive a derv golf don't you?


Don't be silly - stupid boy 

Petrol all the way for me, but I'm most definitely not a petrolhead.

I last owned a diesel in 1991, and I've only ever owned 2 - both large 4x4s.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

DW58 said:


> Don't be silly - stupid boy
> 
> Petrol all the way for me, but I'm most definitely not a petrolhead.
> 
> I last owned a diesel in 1991, and I've only ever owned 2 - both large 4x4s.


Ah same difference, all golfs are the same anyways


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Of course they are :argie:

Never mind, still better than a Japanese hairdresser's runabout like yours


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

........72%.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

DW58 said:


> Of course they are :argie:
> 
> Never mind, still better than a Japanese hairdresser's runabout like yours


You love having your hair done by me really


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

You do such a mean blue rinse deary :lol:


----------



## Onrcnn (Dec 14, 2012)

%100.. even though i have a daily driver Fluence diesel, i drive my s2000 daily even in winter  I can't stop driving that non technological little thingy..


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> You love having your hair done by me really


It's the special wax you apply at the end :lol:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

m1pui said:


> It's the special wax you apply at the end :lol:


He's got such a lovely way with curls


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

100% here too


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

I think we made V1 too easy for you guys - need to make a much harder version I reckon?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

95% - DERV head - smokey but pokey 

Cooks


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Mick said:


> I think we made V1 too easy for you guys - need to make a much harder version I reckon?


Yep :thumb: although if I get less than 100% I won't be happy.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

challenge accepted (unless you google the answers and cheat :lol


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Glad you've all enjoyed it guys (and gals). Make all the hard work I did doing the coding for it worthwhile..........er........oops, just spotted Mick's here ^^  Erm.......I mean all the coding _he_ did . I just did the easy bit :lol:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Modest as always Mark. you forget, I know which bits you did for it


----------

